# 8/6/3 with joker sets + 13 week challenge



## StoicHouse (May 25, 2017)

Sounds crazy... Feels ****ing awesome. I'm moving through week 1 right now and only getting maybe one joker set each workout thus far but holy shit is the pump killing it. Dialing in my lifts as well with all the volume. Going to give this a full 13 weeks and see what happens. Anybody done the 8/6/3 version of 5/3/1?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 25, 2017)

What is a joker set?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 25, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> What is a joker set?



I think its an amrap set with a certain percentage or something like that. Or an amrap at the end of your working sets.


----------



## StoicHouse (May 26, 2017)

Joker sets are if you achieve more the set reps with top set weight then add 5 to 10% until you cannot achieve a full set again. 
Ex. 255x8 you get 9
    Joker set- 270x8 attempt. 
  You get 6... No more joker sets.


----------



## Georgia (May 26, 2017)

Gonna start doing some joker sets. So if my goal is 135 x 8 for a joker set...and I get 135 x 8...I keep moving weight up until I fail to hit 8 reps?


----------



## StoicHouse (May 26, 2017)

Yea its that simple


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 26, 2017)

Oh I was way off. Lol. I see people on IG doing them and just figured it was an amrap.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 26, 2017)

StoicHouse said:


> Joker sets are if you achieve more the set reps with top set weight then add 5 to 10% until you cannot achieve a full set again.
> Ex. 255x8 you get 9
> Joker set- 270x8 attempt.
> You get 6... No more joker sets.


Ok. I gotcha. Im going to give this a shot.


----------

